# Equipment needed for installation



## kvh79 (Jan 25, 2012)

I am going to be upgrading to HD and I will be using a 222k receiver. I have the 3 LNB's that I need, but I am unsure of what I need in between the dish and the receiver. I thought all I would need is a DP44 switch, but after looking at a few different diagrams I am now confused. Please let me know.

TIA,
Ken


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

There is no "DP44" switch, so I'm not sure if you meant DP34 or DPP44.

The DP34 requires a line be run to each tuner input.

The DPP44 is a DishPro Plus switch which lets you use just 1 line to the receiver with a DPP Separator at the back to feed the 2 inputs. You can do the same with the DPP33 which doesn't require a power inserter.

Where in AK are you, and what size dish do you have for each slot?


----------



## john payne (Apr 23, 2009)

what satellite locations are you pulling in?


----------



## kvh79 (Jan 25, 2012)

The locations are 110, 119, 129


The dish is a 60" dish. Looking at the DPP33 and it states that it does not work with 1000.2 LNBF's so I am assuming that I have to use the DPP44.


----------

